# Oh hai



## SheriV (Nov 15, 2016)

It is I

I have stumbled out from my office


----------



## charley (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey Sheri, good to see you....I know something happened over at ASF, but a usual I'm clueless...can you fill us in using as few words as possible, slang & curse words you can say as many as you'd like.....you know we all like you here at IronMag...      ...


----------



## SheriV (Nov 15, 2016)

A closet fan more or less nailed it....I had a ton of class work to get done and the place was like crack to me which is mildly absurd on my end because I don't feel especially well loved there 

So I asked to be temporarily nuked. Turned out to be more difficult than I thought..but with the promise of bad decisions and mojitos DJ nuked me. 


I rather prefer over here but it's just too slow


----------



## SheriV (Nov 15, 2016)

So anything good here?


----------



## charley (Nov 15, 2016)

SheriV said:


> So anything good here?






... no, not really Sheri, there seems to be fewer members every day....   no posters...     lol...     fug'em ..


----------



## charley (Nov 15, 2016)

... there's many 'wanna be' guys over at ASF, guys with a scary avi, some tough guy name....all trump lovers, in other words 'followers'...one guy following the next, just a few individuals ...I have a friends there, just a few, most left or stopped posting....


----------



## SheriV (Nov 15, 2016)

Yesh..I really can't handle the trump shit tbh. I like aries..enough that I coached him for a bit and talk to him semi regularly but his rationale ...idk


----------



## charley (Nov 15, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Yesh..I really can't handle the trump shit tbh. I like aries..enough that I coached him for a bit and talk to him semi regularly but his rationale ...idk




... my best gym buddy is a trumper, he said to me that he thought trump was going to put blacks in their place, then I laugh  & ask 'WTF are you talking about ??   he says ;I'll see'...


----------



## charley (Nov 15, 2016)

.. oh yea !!  nice avi Sheri.....


... the trump boys are going to go after 'women's rights to have an abortion, I can't believe women voted for him....      ..


----------



## SheriV (Nov 16, 2016)

Me either. Mysonogny is a peculiar appeal I guess.

This will get twisted by small job thinkers but I believe in roe vs wade because it's an additional wall to for our government ..between them and women's Healthcare. 

Women aren't merely objectified and glorified incubators

I guess enough women in America felt that was exactly their role which troubles me the most about it.


----------



## charley (Nov 16, 2016)

..216 views on your post, & still it's only us that have posted...  how can that be ???     lol         ...



[post people]


----------



## SheriV (Nov 16, 2016)

I think a dude in one of my classes is flirting with me

Discuss


----------



## charley (Nov 16, 2016)

..flirting can be fun , depending on what's up in your life...  I think it's a natural interaction between guy's & dolls....just because you flirt doesn't mean you're immoral .....  women & men both want to feel wanted, outside of your mate's attention....     IMHO....


----------



## SheriV (Nov 17, 2016)

God I have ethics this semester...Im vaguely starting to feel if I never hear the words moral/immoral ever again it will be too soon.


----------



## SheriV (Nov 17, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Me either. Mysonogny is a peculiar appeal I guess.
> 
> This will get twisted by small job thinkers but I believe in roe vs wade because it's an additional wall to for our government ..between them and women's Healthcare.
> 
> ...



Spelling is hard


----------



## charley (Nov 17, 2016)

....  you will always be our spelling champ....      






....  I had to search to find a cute QB, most were chubby, & I know you wouldn't like that....      ..


----------



## SheriV (Nov 17, 2016)

Lol..hey if the shoe fits..


----------



## charley (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## azza1971 (Nov 17, 2016)

some tit pic?s that would brighten otherwise a dull day


----------



## charley (Nov 17, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> some tit pic?s that would brighten otherwise a dull day



.... ok...  men boobs do nothing for me , but always willing to brighten things up ....



















.... Azza, what have you done to my friend 'Tall Paul' ???


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 18, 2016)

Well
That was sad


----------



## charley (Nov 18, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Well
> That was sad



.....   lol     ..what's up Killer ??   Hows life been treating you ?


----------



## SheriV (Nov 18, 2016)

Why are there like 9 moderators for an unmoderated subforum..wtf is going on in here


----------



## charley (Nov 18, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Why are there like 9 moderators for an unmoderated subforum..wtf is going on in here




.... that's what's up .... we need some mods that greet & direct those 'lost noobs' into the clutches of AG........     ..[ don't bother asking REDDOG, he hasn't been here in a month]


----------



## SheriV (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm probably not the one to lead AG back to its path of greatness. There are only 4 unique posters in this thread.


I would expect more love


----------



## charley (Nov 19, 2016)

...the 'powers that be' don't seem to care.. & you're right as rain, love & a little respect is all it takes,,              ..


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 19, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Why are there like 9 moderators for an unmoderated subforum..wtf is going on in here



To many Chiefs, not enough Indians


----------



## SheriV (Nov 20, 2016)

So how would we go about attracting more indians?


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2016)

SheriV said:


> So how would we go about attracting more indians?



.... first you need some sexy Indian chicks .....      IMHO !!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 20, 2016)

That's a pretty good start


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2016)

SheriV said:


> That's a pretty good start



... as much as I like female tits , ass, & pussy pics..    my fav is beautiful faces..



















...


----------



## SheriV (Nov 20, 2016)

first thing you see- I always thought it was the most important and the most difficult to change barring plastic surgery


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 20, 2016)

Rosario is one of the most beautiful women in the world


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2016)

SheriV said:


> first thing you see- I always thought it was the most important and the most difficult to change barring plastic surgery



.. in the prettiest female there is some type of inner magic, sparkling eyes, confident smile... they not only know how they affect men, but they enjoy playing the game...


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Rosario is one of the most beautiful women in the world



...agreed !! and she is aging very well....... Latin blood & beautiful skin...yummy !!!


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2016)

..check out this girls face.. it's like perfection[of course she wouldn't look at me] lol..  those eyes kill me..


----------



## SheriV (Nov 20, 2016)

yeah- lighter eyes are my favorite whether they be light brown/hazel or blue or green


she has beautiful skin- something I am forever jealous of lol


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2016)

SheriV said:


> yeah- lighter eyes are my favorite whether they be light brown/hazel or blue or green
> 
> 
> she has beautiful skin- something I am forever jealous of lol




... it's the 'blush' of youth, most young women are so uptight in their 'bloom years', they don't realize how beautiful they are....chasing bad relations with bully type dudes, who themselves are lost, or at least misguided ...  by the time most girls start figuring things out, the 'bloom is off the rose'....  
... woman in their 40's to 60's are the best , when they kept their underlining beauty intact...plus they are happy in their lives, which young people never are...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks like a kardashian


----------



## charley (Nov 21, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Looks like a kardashian




....  this girl has a softer look, a lighter brown hair, she looks normal, where as those kardash's have black eyes & a harder look & asses bigger than I like....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes they have darker colors
But she looks like a kardashian 
I prefer mixed girls lol
Light skinned


----------



## charley (Nov 21, 2016)

.. the Kardash's are half Lebanese ,that's where they get that eye color, hair & skin tone , they are an interesting looking bunch of sisters , no doubt !!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 22, 2016)

I thought they were armenian?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I thought they were armenian?



Kardashian is an Armenian name correct. Armenian chicks in general are hairy as goats. 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## SheriV (Nov 22, 2016)

Yeah...Armenian surnames fall in the *sian bin


----------



## charley (Nov 22, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I thought they were armenian?



.. how about you let me be right for once....   but nooooo !!!






















Kardashian  was born on October 21, 1980 in Los Angeles, California, to parents  Robert and Kris (n?e Houghton). She has an older sister Kourtney, a  younger sister Khlo?, and a younger brother Rob. Their mother is of *Dutch*, English, *Irish* and *Scottish* ancestry, while their father was a third-generation *Armenian American*.


----------



## SheriV (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 23, 2016)

charley said:


> .. how about you let me be right for once....   but nooooo !!!



You were married for quite a while, you should know that no woman will ever let be right for once.....

Also I think the Jenner side has the nicer loooking kids, just sayin, except maybe the one O.J. sired......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## charley (Nov 23, 2016)

,, she looks like another snotty LA rich kid..


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 25, 2016)

Chicks with different color eyes really catch my attention.


----------



## charley (Nov 26, 2016)

...Wow !!  that's crazy.. this particular chick's eye's & look is extreme....


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 26, 2016)

Went to the Toronto film festival one year and a chick at a ticket counter had eyes like that and it just completely mesmerized me.  They were that extreme, too.


----------



## charley (Nov 26, 2016)

...  interesting look for sure..


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 27, 2016)

i baited Watson, he may come back


----------



## charley (Nov 27, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> i baited Watson, he may come back






...  ok, we give up ..    What's up with griff ??


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 28, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  ok, we give up ..    What's up with griff ??



i sent him a PM, thinking he would get a notification, then i remembered he only gets to leave his basement on Tuesdays, so who knows, maybe he is on long service leave after trying.....yes trying to fight with me.


----------



## charley (Nov 28, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> i sent him a PM, thinking he would get a notification, then i remembered he only gets to leave his basement on Tuesdays, so who knows, maybe he is on long service leave after trying.....yes trying to fight with me.



... what are you talking about ???      he tried to fight with you ?   I wouldn't fuck with him, he's big & strong..   

... by the way Azza.   don't be flirting with Sheri, she doesn't like Australians, they're like all upside down....       ..


----------



## SheriV (Nov 28, 2016)

upside down and on the wrong side- a time zone I can never quite figure out


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 28, 2016)

charley said:


> ... what are you talking about ???      he tried to fight with you ?   I wouldn't fuck with him, he's big & strong..
> 
> ... by the way Azza.   don't be flirting with Sheri, she doesn't like Australians, they're like all upside down....       ..



he is a pussy assed bitch


----------



## charley (Nov 28, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> he is a pussy assed bitch




.. Don't hold back Azza, tell us how you really feel...

... 'pussy assed bitch'...  i'm not sure what you're getting at...    ...  could you explain using the Queens English ??  pls ...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 29, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> he is a pussy assed bitch



pot calling the kettle black.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2016)

SheriV said:


> upside down and on the wrong side- a time zone I can never quite figure out



Pack of yobo bogun dickheads you meant to say?


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Pack of yobo bogun dickheads you meant to say?
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk



... we know how you do down under ....


----------



## SheriV (Nov 29, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Pack of yobo bogun dickheads you meant to say?
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk



All except you my friend....I actually like that avi of yours here better than that other place


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2016)

SheriV said:


> All except you my friend....I actually like that avi of yours here better than that other place



Yeah I know, but they're all fags over there and I wanted to blend in 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## charley (Nov 30, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah I know, but they're all fags over there and I wanted to blend in
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk



....   talk about a bunch of followers, you got them over there , quasi tough guys galore...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2016)

charley said:


> ....   talk about a bunch of followers, you got them over there , quasi tough guys galore...



You having fun charley? Haha


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2016)

Ya..bring some non- dick heads over here..thank

Get Seattle over here. I like that guy..and some other guys. Idk who.
Get Jimmy over here

Someone find SIL and xyz


----------



## charley (Nov 30, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You having fun charley? Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk



... well it's not like you got free thinkers over there, it's more like a few may think because it's free....


----------



## charley (Nov 30, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Ya..bring some non- dick heads over here..thank
> 
> Get Seattle over here. I like that guy..and some other guys. Idk who.
> Get Jimmy over here
> ...



....  seems like a bunch of misogynists ,& racists... I didn't enjoy how some guys talk to you, but I can see that you're getting stronger every day...   

.. jimmy , Sil, xyz have only given me laughs..


----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2016)

charley said:


> ....  seems like a bunch of misogynists ,& racists... I didn't enjoy how some guys talk to you, but I can see that you're getting stronger every day...
> 
> .. jimmy , Sil, xyz have only given me laughs..



They hate my guts.  It literally makes me roll my eyes. 
I try not to interact on an emoptional level. Politics fucks me up every time tho..lol


----------



## charley (Dec 1, 2016)

SheriV said:


> They hate my guts.  It literally makes me roll my eyes.
> I try not to interact on an emoptional level. Politics fucks me up every time tho..lol



... politics always gets me nutz, lol  .. it is strange how some guys will attack the only females that are posting....as far as getting emotional , that's normal, the trick is to not respond in anger, but wait until you're cool headed, & go passive aggressive ,,knowing that you are more intelligent & cunning then them..you either ignore or destroy...      ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2016)

SheriV said:


> They hate my guts.  It literally makes me roll my eyes.
> I try not to interact on an emoptional level. Politics fucks me up every time tho..lol



The mood has definitely lightened up thou, do you think? 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 1, 2016)

charley said:


> .. Don't hold back Azza, tell us how you really feel...
> 
> ... 'pussy assed bitch'...  i'm not sure what you're getting at...    ...  could you explain using the Queens English ??  pls ...



I?m non conforming, pretty sure that quote above was full Ghetto, but anyway, he is a tosser, couldn?t pull the skin off a wet custard


----------



## SheriV (Dec 1, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> The mood has definitely lightened up thou, do you think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk




.
I think it has. Im doing my damnest to not be a sour grape that throws a wrench in it

luckily I'll be busy as hell again starting sunday for the next week and a half. 
maybe I'll be less crabby afterwards 

you and jimmy need to make more flip statements I think

I need to esume my old habit of making random statements that are just silly in the mess too


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 5, 2016)

How about some nudes for the holidays, I mean really only 4 people will see them, tyia.....


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2016)

charley said:


> ....  seems like a bunch of misogynists ,& racists... I didn't enjoy how some guys talk to you, but I can see that you're getting stronger every day...
> 
> .. jimmy , Sil, xyz have only given me laughs..


racists, wtf you talking about you cheesesteak tasteycake eating asian poon loving cracker


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> racists, wtf you talking about you cheesesteak tasteycake eating asian poon loving cracker




.. I haven't had a cheesesteak in over 2 years...I started a diet feb 2015...not one tastycake !!!I do like Asian chicks, but the queston is , do they like me ??


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 6, 2016)

charley said:


> .. I haven't had a cheesesteak in over 2 years...I started a diet feb 2015...not one tastycake !!!I do like Asian chicks, but the queston is , do they like me ??



for 150 dollars they love you long time....


----------



## SheriV (Dec 6, 2016)

Now I need 150 bucks AND a cheesesteak! Gdi!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 6, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Now I need 150 bucks AND a cheesesteak! Gdi!



I have both...


----------



## SheriV (Dec 6, 2016)

Orly...


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 10, 2016)

who wants ORAL?


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Now I need 150 bucks AND a cheesesteak! Gdi!



I can make things happen


----------

